# Case 480e ll 3 point hitch



## bselff (Apr 6, 2016)

Could you tell me what type 3 point hitch came on my 1989 Case 480e LL. The books shows both a type 1 and type 2. What is the difference between them or how do I determine which it is. The pins on my bush hog are 7/8" if that helps.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A cat II is 1" pin size A cat I is 3/4"
https://www.messicks.com/blog/understanding-3pt-hitch-categories


----------



## bselff (Apr 6, 2016)

That all looks and sounds good, but my pins are 7/8" or 22mm, neither of the fore mentioned sizes. It is in between 3/4" and 1"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So your pins won't fit a cat I but will fit a cat II. You can buy bushings bring up your pin size, or you can replace the pins on your bushhog with the appropriate size pins. Look to see what pin size would be appropriate.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yup. Just buy new pins. Put some blue loctite on the threads so the don’t vibrate loose.


----------



## bselff (Apr 6, 2016)

All of that is great and I fully understand, but the (as Case called them) ball joints on the rear of the 3-point are 7/8" so they need to be that size.
The only reason I was asking is because I am going to install a quick connect attachment so I am not fighting every time I need to change attachments, i.e. bush hog, gannon, etc.

I appreciate all the input and thank you.
Bob


----------

